# Hello From NY



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome fellow New Yorker!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

welcome from another New Yorker


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there!!! WElcome to the hf


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome!

My kids' dogs came from New York. That's Tootsie on the left and Rebel on the right. They're cousins.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello...I am also a NYer....Long Island.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

lots of new yorkers here :lol:

welcome! have fun posting


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome to the forum.

hope you enjoy your stay here 

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse forum!


----------

